# I'm a Top 10% Driver and I Do Amazing Work



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Completely messing around with the title, but I did get this email over the weekend. Nothing regarding the legendary VIP status though.

Seems like we get multiple levels of recognition (Top Drivers, VIP, Elite) which are all gold stars on the board. I'm going to print this out and put it on the fridge lol in all seriousness it would be pretty cool to get some _monetary_ bonus for hitting certain benchmarks right? I enjoy doing this because I make it a game trying to beat my "high score" for the week and getting those special surge boosts. Yeah I know 0 chance of us getting performance bonuses.

Hasn't been perfect though I've been through my share of craziness - three pukers in 360 rides so far (all outside of the car THANK GOD). Pretty decent percent though, .0083% of rides and I ONLY drive overnights/weekends.

_Anyone else receive these emails recently? VIP or Elite emails?

How about this goal setting we've been tasked with (Bronze, Silver, Gold levels)? I've opted out of that because my driving hours can vary which affects the gross income._

TL; DR - Got an email stating I was in the top 10% of drivers. Have you received similar emails?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The motivational emails they send out from region to region are different. My running average over the last 500 trips is higher than that and I have no idea where I fall in the top x percent of drivers, nor do I really care. If they would raise fares and stop hiring so many drivers or promote the service better I could actually make money at this and that is the only point of this, don't need to hear that I'm special.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The motivational emails they send out from region to region are different. My running average over the last 500 trips is higher than that and I have no idea where I fall in the top x percent of drivers, nor do I really care. If they would raise fares and stop hiring so many drivers or promote the service better I could actually make money at this and that is the only point of this, don't need to hear that I'm special.


You know what really makes me feel special, more compensation lol yeah higher rates, more selective driver recruitment, benchmark bonuses...there are lots of ways they could do this but they don't want to or need to.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> View attachment 20332
> 
> 
> Completely messing around with the title, but I did get this email over the weekend. Nothing regarding the legendary VIP status though.
> ...


i find those emails degrading.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> i find those emails degrading.


Definitely get your point, "rah rah" emails and encouragement but _zero _reward for doing so. Discounts? Monetary bonus? Nothing really earned by excelling. They should treat this like sales, hit a benchmark and receive a bonus.

-Earn 4.85 or higher for the last 250 rides earn $100
-Receive 40 5-star ratings in a row earn $50
-Drive 10 or more of the busiest hours earn $5/hr (net) on top of your current rate

Those are a few I thought of in 10 seconds lol anything like that, some sort of rewards system that's spelled out for _everyone_. Have leaderboards! Regional and national. Give me something to work towards, special emblems on my profile, distinctions, special gifts or accessories. It doesn't have to all me monetary (I know I know) but I think of Uber like a video game almost, give me those special mods.

Now I always try to be impartial on here and think of both sides. Uber _does_ provide incentives, raffles for merch, monetary bonuses by hour, earnings guarantees (debatable), free merch/food in some markets. So there are doing somethings right, but as far as performance bonuses they should do a lot more. Firstly though they need to invest in quality over quantity of drivers, they can surely have both but don't ignore the high performers.


----------



## Abu_Abdullahi (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 407 trips with 4.87 rating and I didn't get that email. Like others have pointed out, it would feel special if they gave benefits for having these ratings. 

Uber on..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> View attachment 20332
> 
> 
> Completely messing around with the title, but I did get this email over the weekend. Nothing regarding the legendary VIP status though.
> ...


I take these the same way I take the people to whom I deliver pizza who tell me how fast and awesome I am then don't tip. Or the pax who tell me I'm the best uber they ever had then don't tip.

In other words I despise them more than if they just STFU about how great I am.

Money talks, Bulls*** walks.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I take these the same way I take the people to whom I deliver pizza who tell me how fast and awesome I am then don't tip. Or the pax who tell me I'm the best uber they ever had then don't tip.
> 
> In other words I despise them more than if they just STFU about how great I am.
> 
> Money talks, Bulls*** walks.


I hear ya, money talks. I instantly liked the dude better that at least tipped me $1 last night versus all the other standard fares from last night


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Abu_Abdullahi said:


> I have 407 trips with 4.87 rating and I didn't get that email. Like others have pointed out, it would feel special if they gave benefits for having these ratings.
> 
> Uber on..


Exactly, I would love to see a real rewards program with levels or tiers of performance levels. Benchmarks to hit. They did that goal setting (bronze, silver, gold) but I want something tied to compensation or rewards of some sort.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> View attachment 20332
> 
> 
> Completely messing around with the title, but I did get this email over the weekend. Nothing regarding the legendary VIP status though.
> ...


You still get the same per mile rates as everyone else now that vip


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> You still get the same per mile rates as everyone else now that vip


I'm not VIP, just got a good ol' pat on the back lol but yes same rates for all of us on the X platform!


----------

